# Wolverine Sig Request



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks once again to the guys who gave me Wolverine pics. I dont have photoshop so I would be very grateful if someone could make me a sig out of two of these three pics.




























rep and gratitude will be supplied.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

eh....anything near this what u want....if its way off tell me...or tell me what direction u want












EDIT****i added text and brighten the right side up a lil let me kno what u think malkyboy


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> eh....anything near this what u want....if its way off tell me...or tell me what direction u want


That's f*cking INSANE!


Anywho, I'm gonna try one soon.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Man I came in here thinking this was about the Michigan Wolverines. Still can't wait to see what sig you pick.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll try to throw something together tonight.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

plazzman said:


> That's f*cking INSANE!
> 
> 
> Anywho, I'm gonna try one soon.


really? thanks i didnt think anyone would like it


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I know it's not 2 our of the 3 but here's the one I made.










It didn't come out as good as I wanted.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Steph05050 said:


> eh....anything near this what u want....if its way off tell me...or tell me what direction u want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I really like this one, its got a nice look to it that fits Wolverine well


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok here we go.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

geez plazz destroyed mine


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Plazz thats a lot better then the other one. You can't see the background at all.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

You people need to learn the Template..


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Just since we are talking Wolverine this is the best Wolverine pic ever in comics IMO.


----------

